# Do ipod touch cases/skins fit iphone?



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi all,

Recently got an iphone and was hoping to use an Apple gift card I have to buy a skin & case at a local Apple store. Of course I didn't realize that they don't carry iphone accessories, so I was wondering if cases/skins made for ipod touch would fit the iphone. Other than the camera on the back of the iphone, are there any other physical differences between a touch and an iphone?

If I have to order online, I'm looking at getting the full body skin from invisiblesheild and possibly the Agent 18 Eco Shield case.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

There are size differences between the two:
Apple - iPod touch - Technical Specifications
Apple - iPhone - Tech Specs

Same width but height differs (4.3 vs. 4.5 inches) and so does the depth (0.31 vs. 0.46). I haven't actually tried putting my iPhone in an iPod touch case, but those could be significant enough differences to prevent your iPhone from fitting in the case.

I've been using a Speck SeeThru hard case and it's great. I also purchased some cheap screen covers on eBay. The invisibleshield will do the trick but it is probably overkill if you're putting the phone in another case (only the screen should be exposed).


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

There's no see through hard case for the ipod touch? The one's i've seen are all open in the screen area.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

While it's possible that some iPod Touch cases may fit iPhone, check the case carefully to ensure that it does not block the earpiece. iPod Touch cases generally cover the top of the phone where the earpiece is.


----------



## Blaizng angel (May 3, 2010)

There's no hole for the camera...sooo i dont think its a good idea


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

not sure why you think an apple store in canada wouldn't carry iphone accessories... maybe you just looked in the wrong section? the ipod touch stuff is located separately from the iphone stuff.


----------



## userdavid77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey guys!!! Nice thread. I was thinking to put this one in my next
blogs cover as a reference. I found your writing and information very genuine and precise to the point which customer usually wants to see.


----------

